# Worldwide Timeshare Resale - Marc Thomas



## JimJ (Mar 24, 2008)

Can anyone share their experience with selling SA timeshares through this group or individual?  Pleases feel free to pm or e-mail me also.

Many thanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 24, 2008)

*Bought From Him, But Have Not Sold Through Him.*

I bought my South African timeshare from Marc Thomas. 

The transaction & the experience were satisfactory in all regards. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## drguy (Mar 25, 2008)

I purchased my Seapointer week from him a few years ago.  Great to work with.
Guy


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Mar 27, 2008)

*Marc Thomas*

He may oversell the trade ability a little but I have been very pleased with my Dikhololo 1 bedroom he sold me.  I have used it to trade to an upcoming week in Cabo in July, a week before X-Mas in Disneyland and now I have a new week I just paid for that looks like it will trade very well.  I don't have any need for it yet.  I paid around $1800 total which I believe included first year's maintenance.  My Cabo week would cost around $2400 by itself if I stayed at the Pueblo Bonito Rose during the same week.

Go for it!


----------



## Mimi39 (Jun 23, 2008)

I listed my Mt. Amanzi week for sale with him last week.  He charges $99.00 up front and then $400.00 commission when it sells.  I had gotten a good response about Marc from other Tuggers several months ago when I was consisdering selling.


----------

